# Product Safety Recall - Comocean Spitfire Kayak -



## Schmidty (Jul 28, 2008)

People

In the daily telegraph of Wed 11th february there was a product recall of the comocean spitfire kayak made by Anaconda sold between 6th and 19th January 2009 and is conducting a product reacall .

Supplier: Anaconda group pty ltd
Product : Comocean Spitfire Kaak ( in blue red or yellow)
Possible defect: may have a hole in the skupper drain or leak through the rivets near the bung which may cause the kayak to sink.
further info: anaconda grup, 111 cecil st South melbourne VIC 3205
phone 1300 669 137


----------

